# Do You Drink?



## Loveabull (Jun 6, 2015)

Oy, last night I was a wee bit into my cups. And actually that's alright some nights. I went on Face Book and wound up the courage to look at estranged kid's photo album. Even left a message that one pic was particularly beautiful. Sober it would have been too hard. It's been ten years and very difficult at times. Actually it was kind of amusing. The FB page is for my dog. She almost immediately wrote back with "Who are you?". Feeling a bit silly I answered back with " I'm your Mami's scary ass dog"  who did she think I was...heeheehee


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 6, 2015)

It never works.

Don't know if it's my metabolism or my body weight, but even on an empty stomach, didn't do much.I'd put shots of vanilla rum in my morning cup of coffee, before I've had anything else that day. Of course they say caffeine makes you not notice it. Otherwise, most beer, specially the light stuff, doesn't do anything for me. I'd have to drink so much of it, and beer is too disgusting, even light beer. No point.So, A, if I do, it has to taste good, and B, has to be strong enough to be worth drinking. So obviously I like wine. However, I'll sip moonshine sometimes. 

But obviously I'm still underage for America, so this is only what family gives me, in the privacy of our own home, in the evening. Well, besides when I had that coffee.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 6, 2015)

Rarely, but I cook with beer, wine, bourbon, etc.

In fact, our beer is kept in the pantry because no one drinks it but it is amazing for cooking bratwurst, etc.


----------



## dale (Jun 6, 2015)

no. i find alcoholic beverages repulsive.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 6, 2015)

I was a full-blown alcoholic for more years than I care to remember. I haven't had a drink now in close to 10 years, but had gotten to the point where I could have 3 and quit, which was about right for social stuff.


----------



## belthagor (Jun 6, 2015)

I drink champagne, expensive kind between 50-100$, and do it on some Holidays.

Here is something for your enjoyment by the way: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZs5mhc0mZ0


----------



## escorial (Jun 6, 2015)

I doo...cheers


----------



## belthagor (Jun 6, 2015)

escorial said:


> I doo...cheers



favorite drink choice?


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jun 6, 2015)

I only drink when the occasion calls for it - holidays or certain special occasions. I drink because I enjoy the flavor of a certain drink - I love the taste of white rum - but never to the point of getting drunk, never that.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 6, 2015)

Actually vodka shots...my kid responded with a really bitchy reply...and I ended my return message with the worst thing you can tell your offspring..."Someday you might have a daughter just like you and then you will understand".


----------



## Ariel (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll have a drink or two about three nights a week.  Then I won't have any for a month.  It really depends on a few things--mostly my stress level.

I like sweet wines, hard cider, and most sweet mixed drinks.  I'll also branch out into port, brandy, and scotch.  If I'm in the right mood a fifth of Jack Daniel's straight will do.  I once had a shot off a bottle of Bacardi 151 at a party. I impressed all the guys because I didn't pull a face or cough.  They refused to drink with me after that.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, but only the non-alcoholic ones.


----------



## dither (Jun 7, 2015)

There isn't really a category in that poll that describes my drinking habits.
I take a mug or three every weekend but one could hardly call it  a "blowout".


----------



## dither (Jun 7, 2015)

astroannie said:


> Rarely, but I cook with beer, wine, bourbon, etc.
> 
> In fact, our beer is kept in the pantry because no one drinks it but it is amazing for cooking bratwurst, etc.



Astro,
that's interesting.
I eat Bratwurst every week, love it. I cook it in a pot with tinned chopped tomatoes, garlic,turmeric, and dried mixed herbs.

Would you care to tell us how you cook your's?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 7, 2015)

That rather depends on whether the "_Do you drink_" is meant in the pejorative sense. When a doctor or insurance company ask that question it is usually heavily loaded...

I drink two bottles of Guinness a week, because the drugs I take for my cancer give me mild anaemia, and me buying  Guinness is cheaper than the NHS supplying me with free pills, for them that is. As it happens, iron is better absorbed that way and doesn't give you constipation. I have a shot glass of port after my evening meal, as much as I like it, I only have the one. Occasionally I drink wine, but usually I forget I have it.


----------



## PiP (Jun 7, 2015)

I live in a country where a glass of wine is often cheaper than a cup of coffee or can of coke. I drink wine every day but never get drunk, nor tipsy or even close - it's part of the culture here. I rarely if ever touch spirits because they do have an adverse effect on me and I prefer to be fully in control of my mind and body. 

What i have noticed is that the drinking culture here is different to the UK. In the UK the youngsters go out with express purpose of getting drunk and binge drinking is common. Gangs of youth get tanked up then go on a drunken rampage through the town centre (this is not meant as a generalization just something I've observed with my own sons, their friends and in the work place and the are where I live etc)

Belthador. I also enjoy champagne or 'bubbly' - usually the Spanish variety (aka bubbly). Real champagne is beyond my budget unless it's a present or for a celebration.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Folks

I'm not as think as you drunk I am.

Advice for student pilots: Never drink within fifty feet of the aircraft.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## hhourani (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm in the advertising business and drinking is often a part of the job. I drink with clients, colleagues then I drink to blow off steam.

I hadn't really thought about it much but I think I'm drinking quite a lot, all things considered. Not that I mean to do it or anything. It's just the circumstances of my business life that regularly places drinks within my grasp. Refusing the drinks generates a plethora of jeers until you consent to that one more drink - even more tricky is that the alcohol on offer is often of really high quality, so there's a temptation to try that 18 year old whiskey, 10 year old wine etc etc. 

I don't even bother refusing drinks anymore.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 7, 2015)

dither said:


> Astro,
> that's interesting.
> I eat Bratwurst every week, love it. I cook it in a pot with tinned chopped tomatoes, garlic,turmeric, and dried mixed herbs.
> 
> Would you care to tell us how you cook your's?


Mark & Barb's Beer Brats
[h=3]INGREDIENTS[/h]

8 bratwurst
2 onions, stringed
beer to cover brats in skillet (24+ oz)
[h=3]PREPARATION[/h]

Place onions and brats in skillet, cover with beer.
Heat over medium-high to boiling.
Cover and simmer 45 minutes
Remove brats to plate.
Cook down beer and onions till saucy.
Add brats back; heat on medium till hot
Serve on buns.


[h=2]Crocked Brats[/h][h=3]INGREDIENTS[/h]

8 pre-cooked bratwurst
1 large onion sliced
1 bottle or can beer
1 c chili sauce
1 c ketchup
2 Tbsp cider vinegar
1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp brown sugar
1 Tbsp paprika
1/2 tsp salt
[h=3]PREPARATION[/h]

Place brats in slow cooker. Combine remaining ingredients in bowl and pour over brats.
Cover and cook on LOW for 5 hours.

I have a lot of recipes that include beer.  There's even one for modifying a box of Hamburger Helper.


----------



## dither (Jun 7, 2015)

Might just try the "Crocked".
The "remaining ingredients" thicken into a tasty sauce yes?

Thanks Astro.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes.  Not too thick, though--it's a crock pot and the lid is on so it doesn't really cook down.  If you want it thicker, put it in a saucepan and cook it down on the stove.

[h=2]Beer and Bacon Burger Skillet[/h][h=3]Ingredients[/h]

1 1/2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef
1 1/2 cups milk
1/2 cup hot water
1/2 cup beer
1 box Hamburger Helper® double cheeseburger macaroni
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz)
4 slices bacon, crisply cooked, crumbled
1 can (2.8 oz) French-fried onions
[h=3]Preparation[/h]

In 10-inch skillet, cook beef over medium-high heat 5 to 7 minutes, stirring frequently, until brown; drain.
Stir in milk, hot water, beer, uncooked pasta and sauce mix (from Hamburger Helper box). Heat to boiling, stirring occasionally.
Reduce heat; cover and simmer about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until pasta is tender. Remove from heat; uncover.
Top with 1/2 cup of the cheese, the bacon and onions. Sprinkle remaining 1/2 cup cheese on top. Cover; let stand 5 minutes (sauce will thicken as it stands).


----------



## dither (Jun 7, 2015)

Astro,
forgive me, i am English.
What on earth is a "skillet"?
I just throw it all into a baking pot and put the lid on.

Then, after about an hour, i remove the Brats and leave the rest to thicken up.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2015)

Skillet is the low-sided 'pot' with the single long handle you might grab to swat at stray houseflies or straying spouses. It makes a nice *Pannn!* -noise upon striking, and some people call it a frying-pan.


----------



## escorial (Jun 7, 2015)

belthagor said:


> favorite drink choice?







cheers dude


----------



## aj47 (Jun 7, 2015)

That's a skillet.


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 7, 2015)

Alcohol in conjunction with my issues, big no, no.  Milk, water, tea, and juice...:uncomfortableness:.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 7, 2015)

I thought Skillet was a Christian Rock band. Pfheheh.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 7, 2015)

Spent the majority of my adolescence and early 20s in the bottle, then off and on until a year ago. Haven't had a drink since June 14th and look forward to never feeling that thick, searing hangover sensation ever again. Took a lot of inner work just to get to the point of realizing that I _couldn't _drink socially, and that I had to choose between a life of blurry inebriation or a life with my beautiful family. Sad to think of all those moments I wasn't present for, but encouraging to wake up each morning feeling clear and well. 

Alcohol is poison _for me_, and I cannot have a portion of whatever's on hand. If there's a 12-pack, I will drink all of them. If there is a bottle of whiskey present, I will drink every last drop of it. Not conducive to clarity and personal progress. 

So many stories about my drunken endeavors, even some that I recall. Once, about five years ago, I had two 12-packs of tasty New Belgium product on hand and, throughout a sunny Saturday, I managed to drink all 24 of them. That night, I don't remember going to bed, but during the night I recall having the acute sensation of having died. Woke up with a dry, crackling hangover, and wondered aloud if I had nearly done myself in. That was the same morning my wife told me she was leaving unless I got my shit together. Took a bit longer than I would've liked, but I finally did. And now you strangers can judge me.


----------



## escorial (Jun 7, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Spent the majority of my adolescence and early 20s in the bottle, then off and on until a year ago. Haven't had a drink since June 14th and look forward to never feeling that thick, searing hangover sensation ever again. Took a lot of inner work just to get to the point of realizing that I _couldn't _drink socially, and that I had to choose between a life of blurry inebriation or a life with my beautiful family. Sad to think of all those moments I wasn't present for, but encouraging to wake up each morning feeling clear and well.
> 
> Alcohol is poison _for me_, and I cannot have a portion of whatever's on hand. If there's a 12-pack, I will drink all of them. If there is a bottle of whiskey present, I will drink every last drop of it. Not conducive to clarity and personal progress.
> 
> So many stories about my drunken endeavors, even some that I recall. Once, about five years ago, I had two 12-packs of tasty New Belgium product on hand and, throughout a sunny Saturday, I managed to drink all 24 of them. That night, I don't remember going to bed, but during the night I recall having the acute sensation of having died. Woke up with a dry, crackling hangover, and wondered aloud if I had nearly done myself in. That was the same morning my wife told me she was leaving unless I got my shit together. Took a bit longer than I would've liked, but I finally did. And now you strangers can judge me.



it's easy to judge someone you admire...well done man


----------



## dale (Jun 7, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Spent the majority of my adolescence and early 20s in the bottle, then off and on until a year ago. Haven't had a drink since June 14th and look forward to never feeling that thick, searing hangover sensation ever again. Took a lot of inner work just to get to the point of realizing that I _couldn't _drink socially, and that I had to choose between a life of blurry inebriation or a life with my beautiful family. Sad to think of all those moments I wasn't present for, but encouraging to wake up each morning feeling clear and well.
> 
> Alcohol is poison _for me_, and I cannot have a portion of whatever's on hand. If there's a 12-pack, I will drink all of them. If there is a bottle of whiskey present, I will drink every last drop of it. Not conducive to clarity and personal progress.
> 
> So many stories about my drunken endeavors, even some that I recall. Once, about five years ago, I had two 12-packs of tasty New Belgium product on hand and, throughout a sunny Saturday, I managed to drink all 24 of them. That night, I don't remember going to bed, but during the night I recall having the acute sensation of having died. Woke up with a dry, crackling hangover, and wondered aloud if I had nearly done myself in. That was the same morning my wife told me she was leaving unless I got my shit together. Took a bit longer than I would've liked, but I finally did. And now you strangers can judge me.



i like how stephen king put it...."telling an alcoholic to control his drinking is like telling someone with a cataclysmic case of diarrhea to control his shitting."


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks, esc. My goal is to never lose momentum, and never let myself slip back into complacency. I love the buzz, but hate the hangovers and the wreckage it has caused certain aspects of my life. 

I admire people that can drink in moderation without letting it make decisions for them. Onward!

Edit: Agreed, Dale. It's easy for people who've never had addiction issues to pontificate about self-control, but much more difficult to empathize.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 7, 2015)

As a teen I always prided myself in being able to drink with the boys. Then I got sober for more than twenty years. I really admire people who can go through unspeakable life events and still maintain their sobriety. I guess the turning point was when I applied for graduate school only to find out my GPA was like 4 points below what would have gotten me onto the teaching track. I bought a bottle on the way home and so it goes...ran out of reasons not to drink.


----------



## dale (Jun 7, 2015)

my brain will do the most hellish things to my body when i try to stop drinking. last time i tried, i had to be hospitalized twice in the 3 weeks i was dry. i got in the 1st car wreck in my life during that time. other crap, too. i was like....to hell with this. gimme a beer.


----------



## dither (Jun 7, 2015)

astroannie said:


> That's a skillet.



Ah i see. A frying pan.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 7, 2015)

Those recipes sound awesome...


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 7, 2015)

I drink far less than I wish I did. I enjoy booze a lot, but I don't have the time to pursue it often. A few cocktails a month and a handful of beers here and there are all I can manage. I even brew beer and want to try a still, but I usually can't devote an evening to fully enjoying the fruits of my efforts. It's a pity.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jun 8, 2015)

Meh. I tried it, and it wasn't for me. Beer is too bitter. Wine is better but the taste isn't good enough for me to crave it. Alcoholic sweet drinks (like the kind you get at restaurants) I can enjoy but I may as well have an ice cream Sunday at that point. 

I have problems with being really high energy/can't turn off my brain at times and I hoped that drinking some wine might help me to disengage and relax, but no. Drank half a bottle of wine and was crazy hyper, jumping off the walls and bouncing on the bed. Literally, bouncing on the bed. And we have a Tempurpedic so I wasn't really getting anywhere with that.

So not only do I not get much enjoyment from the taste of it, it's also serves no useful purpose.

I do like to cook with it though, as others have said. Beer makes meat so tender. It's too bitter on it's own but when used in cooking the flavor it adds is awesome. Pretzels and beer cheese is pretty much the best thing ever.


----------



## escorial (Jun 8, 2015)

had a few virtual drinks last night with another WF member


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't drink by choice.

I did drink socially when I was younger, but in time I didn't like the feeling of being out of it (i.e buzzed or drunk). so I stopped. I drank my last beer about fifteen years ago.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 12, 2015)

None of those answers really suit me.

I drink socially and I drink when I want, but there's no real regularity to it. I also don't feel compelled to drink socially and won't always bother. If I'm driving then I'm always very careful about how much I drink in a given space of time while out to dinner or whatever - I like having my licence.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm probably closest to amsawtell.
Love to cook with several types of spirits, when able.

My life has been substantially changed by a close relationship with an addict.
They self-identify as an alcoholic.
I married two of those & I'm confident there is more to their difficulties than OCD alcohol.

It's going to be quite a while before I become comfortable in an
environment with any mind altering anything. 

*drinks a dew*
*doesn't contaminate the voting results*


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm 58 and stopped drinking completely when I was 29.

I know what I am.

I never did figure out why people drink in moderation.  It seems like such a waste of effort - and alcohol.  I might get around to asking someone one day.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 13, 2015)

If truth be told, I only drank to be unsociable.

It stops people getting too close :tears_of_joy: .


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 14, 2015)

One exception to the Aussie's and South African's ...then it's fackin'...but whatever situation makes us pickled...


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd probably drink more if I had a new beer to drink. It's pretty much the only thing I drink and I'm pretty bored with the stuff that's easy to get. Should probably go to a bottle shop and pick up a craft beer sampler and see what's good.


----------



## Dubhthaigh (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm at the stage of my life where going on the lash on a Friday night is always the best thing to do, sometimes followed by "the cure" on the Saturday.
Jameson and Red, nothing contents more


----------



## dale (Jun 15, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> I'm 58 and stopped drinking completely when I was 29.
> 
> I know what I am.
> 
> I never did figure out why people drink in moderation.  It seems like such a waste of effort - and alcohol.  I might get around to asking someone one day.



that's the way i feel. i never have understood how or why people just have an alcoholic beverage or 2 just to be "social". i've just
never "got" that. it reminds me of the part of the movie "the wolf of wall street" where the leonardo character is telling his buddy
he only drinks "non-alcoholic beer" now, and his buddy gets confused and jokingly asks him if he wants to go snort a couple lines
of baking powder with that.lol. that's the way i feel. if you're not drinking to get drunk? then what the hell is the point?


----------



## PiP (Jun 15, 2015)

dale said:


> that's the way i feel. i never have understood how or why people just have an alcoholic beverage or 2 just to be "social". i've just
> never "got" that...
> 
> .... if you're not drinking to get drunk? then what the hell is the point?



To appreciate the drink. Good wine with good food or for the moment.


----------



## escorial (Jun 15, 2015)

nice sunny day today so might go into the city and sit at the waterfront and have a scotch or two....


----------



## KLJo (Jun 15, 2015)

On my own, I never drink. In crowds, I must have several to relax and hide my general misanthropic leanings. With my partner, I have a few to get to the place where his TV or music choices become palatable.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 15, 2015)

Wine makes me sleepy, it's a good sleeping pill for me - however, I may only need it once ever six months.  Beer calms me down, sometimes I get agitated.  A six pack may last me a year.  So I really do use it for medicinal purposes, It's better and cheaper than a pill with side effects I can't stand.  To some this may not be believable, but it's true.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 15, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> Wine makes me sleepy, it's a good sleeping pill for me - however, I may only need it once ever six months.  Beer calms me down, sometimes I get agitated.  A six pack may last me a year.  So I really do use it for medicinal purposes, It's better and cheaper than a pill with side effects I can't stand.  To some this may not be believable, but it's true.



Haha - I'm just an all round tired drunk. I usually need to be supervised while drunk to make sure that I don't just curl up and go to sleep in the nearest corner.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 16, 2015)

PiP said:


> To appreciate the drink. Good wine with good food or for the moment.



Thank you PiP for solving what, for me, has been one of life's great mysteries.
I'm still not totally clear though.  I'm thinking that if the moment is so great, why change how it feels with alcohol? (rhetorical - no answer required)   .

I think I'll stick with, "I only drank to be unsociable."


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2015)

> So I really do use it for medicinal purposes, It's better and cheaper than a pill with side effects I can't stand.  To some this may not be believable, but it's true.


 If you're ever birthing and you need to buy some time, you drink a beer. You get another 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> If you're ever birthing and you need to buy some time, you drink a beer. You get another 15 to 20 minutes.



At 71, I'm not needing that advice, and my wife is 69.  And hell no, I don't want another kid.:mrgreen:


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 16, 2015)

Haha - I'm just an all round tired drunk. I usually need to be supervised while drunk to make sure that I don't just curl up and go to sleep in the nearest corner. 

I would offer that as the reason why I'm not so concerned about my habits. I only do tanked late night, would never consider driving after even a drop ( not the best driver even sober, wouldn't want to think about it uti) and except for perhaps falling asleep in the tub...in which you wake up chilled... I'm already in bed and out of trouble.


----------



## KLJo (Jun 17, 2015)

Loveabull, we're the same. I'm famous for getting sneaky and excusing myself to use the restroom. Some point later they realize that I've simply gone somewhere quiet and fallen asleep.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2015)

> just curl up and go to sleep in the nearest corner.


 --- I wonder if either of you is named "Lenny"?  I ask because  I recall one night there was a contest, something like 'Jenga' or pixy-sticks, only sort of backwards, where you stack or add, but anyway... it involved the packing of peas (yes, green vegetable type, cooked) into facial orifices, and the balancing of the most objects, various things, billiard balls, for one, until the ultimate collapse or gagging into semi-consciousness. Loads of fun... but mind you we were still in our teens, so my recollection may be suspect. Just in case... Hello, Lenny, how've you been?


----------



## KLJo (Jun 17, 2015)

That is the closest thing to an, "acceptable reason for eating peas," I have ever heard.
Disgusting, vile, abominations.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2015)

Lenny was fairly 'sedated', but there wasn't any danger of tasting; smelling perhaps (and you can't taste through your ears, can you? nah...)


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 17, 2015)

Oy sorry...first Lenny that comes to mind involved opiates, nah I'm good thank you. Funny though, I remember a dear pal who used to pass out cold and they would arrange him in amusing positions and take pictures. We were all teens so what thinking was involved...


----------



## Bevo (Jun 19, 2015)

dale said:


> that's the way i feel. i never have understood how or why people just have an alcoholic beverage or 2 just to be "social". i've just
> never "got" that. it reminds me of the part of the movie "the wolf of wall street" where the leonardo character is telling his buddy
> he only drinks "non-alcoholic beer" now, and his buddy gets confused and jokingly asks him if he wants to go snort a couple lines
> of baking powder with that.lol. that's the way i feel. if you're not drinking to get drunk? then what the hell is the point?



Different stroke for different folks as the old saying goes.

I love scotch and have a couple oz everyday, not enough to even get close to drunk but I enjoy it.
The last time I was drunk was probably 8 years ok which was by accident. I got a new guitar and was enjoying it while having some scotch. When I got up a couple hours latter I was drunk, lost track I guess.
Time before was close to 20 years ago.

Some don't like the drink and only use to get drunk, some love the experience and find great joy in the experience.
My brother loves wine, I don't, he hates scotch but I do. We also chase new bottles to find different tastes around the world.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

> Lenny that comes to mind


 He later became an accountant so I guess we did not injure his brain by packing his nasal cavities with peas. There was some discussion at the time, you know, like how you can drive the nose bone into the brain with the proper strike. See, I was right, as he later became an accountant...


So Bevo isn't short for beverage... or it is?  Large quantities=poor flavor. Smaller quantities= better quality.  


> never have understood how or why people just have an alcoholic beverage or 2


 At some point the body changes and the endorphins released become overshadowed by mounting discomfort... prevents me from being an alchy(alchie?... ie looks 'cuter'). I include short-term memory loss, sleep pattern interruption, bad-dreams, pissing others off around you, lack of energy mentally and physically, anxiety about health risks  in 'discomfort'.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 19, 2015)

One drink and I'm anybody's, two and I'm every-bodies.


----------



## walker (Jun 19, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 22, 2015)

My boyfriend runs bar trivia two nights a week down here, and my 21st birthday happened to fall on the night it's at the more upscale location. One of the managers decided it was his mission to try and get me plastered. :| He brought me drinks on the house, telling me to be careful only after I'd finished two. 

I didn't get nearly as drunk as he wanted, but it was still interesting.


----------

